# Sus & Deca



## Waters (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello, I'm 21 weigh just on 10 stone and I'm 5ft7. I've always been pretty small but quite ripped, I've just bought a 10ml cycle of Sustanon and Deca-Durabolin as most of the people in my gym recommended that to be the best cycle for me. I just wanted more of an opinion as I've heard that I should'nt be taking Sus with decca. I'm not trying to get to big just want to get to around 12 stone. Any information that could help would be appreciated, thanks. (Very new to all this btw)


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Mar 6, 2012)

You do just need to take sust and deca. It's a great cycle. The bad thing is you have 10cc. You actually need about 30cc of sust and 30cc of deca for a cycle.


----------



## Waters (Mar 6, 2012)

he said the cycle should last me 10 weeks taking 1ml of each a week is that right?


----------



## charley (Mar 6, 2012)

*Waters..........

* Because of the compounds that compose Sustanon it is very effective for strength and size gains. For every bodybuilder who is serious in gaining the biggest possible muscle mass a Sustanon cycle is highly recommended to achieve this goal. Because Sustanon is a strong anabolic-androgenic steroid it has characteristics that promote increase in muscle mass. This is done through the process of protein synthesis. The more protein intake in your diet the more your size will increase. It is also an effective fat burner as it utilizes all the carbohydrates in your body and converts it to energy. *When all the carbs are used up, the fat in the body will be converted. If you are convinced that this steroid is for you, you will soon be making the decision to begin a Sustanon cycle.* What you need to know is the information on how to begin your *Sustanon cycle*.

Being made up of 4 testosterone esters, Sustanon is a pretty *strong anabolic-androgenic steroid*. If you are to start your *Sustanon cycle* you have to make sure that you will be dedicated to finishing the cycle and faithfully following post cycle therapy. While the Sustanon cycle is pretty easy to follow there are details that shouldn’t miss, otherwise it would be to the detriment of your body. If it is not done properly severe complications can take place.

Be well-planned when you are starting your Sustanon cycle. Get information on the steroids you will be using most especially on specific dosage and what steroid goes will with Sustanon. Since it stacks well with just about any compound you will have a variety of steroids on hand. Sustanon is often used with milder compounds like Deca Durabolin, Equipoise, and Primobolan. Prior to your Sustanon cycle plan your post cycle as well especially since you cannot stop Sustanon immediately. This product also converts to Estrogen easily so be prepared with your anti-estrogenic compounds. Examples are Novaldex, Proviron and Arimidex. They counter act any estrogenic side effects. 

*To begin your Sustanon cycle, you can start with 500mg dosage.* This is injected once on Day 1. It will be followed by a second dose on Day 6. This is done to get your body conditioned to the steroid. Since it is a long lasting steroid the 5 day interval will allow it to pump up the muscle. After the second dose give it another 5 days and you can begin your testosterone enanthate cycle which often lasts about 8-10 weeks. 

*Again be reminded not to stop your Sustanon cycle abruptly. After your last dose of Sustanon you should wait for about 2-3weeks then administer Clomid for 3 weeks. Why is it important to have PCTs?* This is to stimulate your hypothalamic-pituitary-testicular axis (HPTA) to allow your body to produce testosterone. When you take steroids they interfere with the body’s natural hormone production and PCT will help restore it back to normal. When you have a goal to start building up muscles be sure that you do your part by training and having a proper diet. The Sustanon cycle will only take you further.


----------



## Waters (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for that i'll be starting on Monday hopefully it goes well.  Should i be injecting the Deca at the same time or should that be left a day?


----------



## Pork Chop (Mar 6, 2012)

How is your nutrition program bro?
If I were you, I would be asking questions about that first...


----------



## Waters (Mar 6, 2012)

My friend at the gym is going to plan out a few diets for me


----------



## Pork Chop (Mar 6, 2012)

Waters said:


> My friend at the gym is going to plan out a few diets for me


 

get on a very good nutrition program and stay on it meal for meal, cal to cal, protein to protein for atleast a year before starting the juice bro.

you would be suprised what the perfect nutrition program can do for you. musch more than the juice alone.


----------



## Supervette101 (Mar 6, 2012)

My advice is to shoot it all at once. Why not? You obviously have no idea what you are doing. You don't have anything listed on what you plan on doing during the cycle or even a PCT program. Those are as important as what you are taking to begin with. About the only thing you've done right so far is come on here, but i half suspect that was just to announce your gonna be a "man" and hope for some back slapping. Well you need more of an ASS SLAPPING. Fuck what any of your buddies at the gym are telling you and take you hand off your cock and stop whacking it from the "hot babes" section and start reading. Heck just type in the name "heavy iron" and read everything he's ever wrote on here to begin with. You need to do some major research before you start down this path.


----------



## Pork Chop (Mar 6, 2012)

Supervette101 said:


> My advice is to shoot it all at once. Why not? You obviously have no idea what you are doing. You don't have anything listed on what you plan on doing during the cycle or even a PCT program. Those are as important as what you are taking to begin with. About the only thing you've done right so far is come on here, but i half suspect that was just to announce your gonna be a "man" and hope for some back slapping. Well you need more of an ASS SLAPPING. Fuck what any of your buddies at the gym are telling you and take you hand off your cock and stop whacking it from the "hot babes" section and start reading. Heck just type in the name "heavy iron" and read everything he's ever wrote on here to begin with. You need to do some major research before you start down this path.


 

This is true

earn it and then exploit it *Waters*. You at 21 years of age. You have plenty of time bro. 
Get a few years of real bodybuilding under neath that belt sir. 

I sware to you bro, Lee Haney, Yates, Jay, etc..... That didnt come from a needle or a screat cycle bro.... Its called HARD WORK, DEDICATION, and COMMENITMENT, bro.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Mar 6, 2012)

Need more gear. But more so you need to listen to these guys.

a cycle wont do shit unless you have pin point nutrition and get enough sleep, and workout hard!

I have seen it before, I have had mates who were on cycle and I was not on cycle yet I gained more than them.....because I had everything else on point. They thought oh just using juice is gonna get me big...

Read up bro! 

All the best


----------



## Supervette101 (Mar 6, 2012)

3 most important things in growing muscle in order are:

#1 sleep and rest. u must give your body proper time to heal and recover

#2 diet and nutrition. u must feed your muscles to make them grow

#3 a good quality work out. it doesn't matter how much weight you can move it you aint doing the exercises right and getting the most out of them. 

You get all 3 of them in line then read, read, read and maybe juice ..... be smart brothers


----------



## brazey (Mar 6, 2012)

21 is too young! Everyone is different but the common advice is to wait until age 25 to cycle. Prior to that your endocrine system could still be developing and the introduction of exogenous hormones could possibly cause a lifetime of issues such as low testosterone and erectile dysfunction. Concentrate on diet now and you will reach your goals.


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 6, 2012)

Supervette101 said:


> 3 most important things in growing muscle in order are:
> 
> #1 sleep and rest. u must give your body proper time to heal and recover
> 
> ...


 Doing juice now before you`ve trained for a few years, have your diet nailed down and are ready to commit(this ain`t no HOBBY) is like buying a new winshield and paintjob for a 1974 Pinto with a blown engine.................WHAT`S THE POINT?????????????


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Don't forget*



Waters said:


> Hello, I'm 21 weigh just on 10 stone and I'm 5ft7. I've always been pretty small but quite ripped, I've just bought a 10ml cycle of Sustanon and Deca-Durabolin as most of the people in my gym recommended that to be the best cycle for me. I just wanted more of an opinion as I've heard that I should'nt be taking Sus with decca. I'm not trying to get to big just want to get to around 12 stone. Any information that could help would be appreciated, thanks. (Very new to all this btw)


Dont forget the side effects I hope your taking something to offset these. Enlarged organs etc. Estrogen levels you want to be careful with a stack like that. People here will tell you that. Don't over-do it. Also check your mood. That stuff really gets you angry man. Control the power....


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 7, 2012)

10 stone = 140 pounds.  If you're 21 and 140 pounds, you have some serious natural growth time in you.  You won't even finish with your peak natural test production until at least age 25, maybe 30.  Between age 17 and 29, I went (natural the whole time) from 145 lbs to 200 lbs.  ALL FUCKING NATURAL, and I only grew an inch in that time.  The biggest thing on my side was nutrition and minimizing stress, always working to balance my physique so I didn't just have a big chest or big arms.  Everything is in proportion because I know someday I may want to juice and go into bodybuilding and I don't want to look like an asshole.

Now, if I decide to juice, that has given me years upon years to research, learn my body better, allow my muscle to strengthen and mature in shape and quality...  young guys who juice often (not always) end up looking like soft piles of crap.  And then they lose the gains anyway and get depressed.

I know the temptation is strong man, but fuck, give it some time.  There is NO EASY WAY in bodybuilding.  Juice could fuck up your system.  It reacts differently in everyone.

And by the way, straight test would be better for a first cycle than stacking tons of shit.  If you get side-effects, how do you know if it's the Sust or the Deca?  You won't.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 7, 2012)

i honestly believe that sustanon should be pinned AT LEAST eod..


the acetate ester leaves potential for a lot of peaks and valleys


----------



## johnson 45 (Mar 8, 2012)

Awsome advise bro!


----------



## johnson 45 (Mar 8, 2012)

Supervette101 said:


> My advice is to shoot it all at once. Why not? You obviously have no idea what you are doing. You don't have anything listed on what you plan on doing during the cycle or even a PCT program. Those are as important as what you are taking to begin with. About the only thing you've done right so far is come on here, but i half suspect that was just to announce your gonna be a "man" and hope for some back slapping. Well you need more of an ASS SLAPPING. Fuck what any of your buddies at the gym are telling you and take you hand off your cock and stop whacking it from the "hot babes" section and start reading. Heck just type in the name "heavy iron" and read everything he's ever wrote on here to begin with. You need to do some major research before you start down this path.


 
Why be a fucking asshole??


----------



## Supervette101 (Mar 8, 2012)

Well Johnson 45 I was being sarcastic. Every day you check on here and there is some other dumb ass gonna start his first cycle and just wants all you band wagon drum beaters to praise him and blow smoke up his ass. My point was he should do some reading and some research on the things he is about to put into his body and how to use them correctly. Was I being harsh? YES!!! YOU FUCKING KIDS DON'T LISTEN THESE DAYS.... You want everything handed to you with out putting in any work or thought. I blame this on all the asshole parents and fucking T-ball where "we don't keep score and there are no winners or losers" 

Abused or taken wrong this shit can do permanent damage (even taken correctly). I was hoping to make the kid think (god forbid) and maybe scare him a little so he would do some research instead of listen to some d-bags at the gym telling him what to take. Look what he has for gear..... what kind of cycle is that? I guarantee he has no PCT even planned out. I've come across to youngsters at my gym using gear, I've called them both out on it, they denied it. Till I persisted cuz any one who's used gear can tell when someone else is on. I ask them what they are taking and what they have planned for after. Both gave me a stupid look and said what's that for? And one was even dumb enough to tell me he didn't need it cuz he was young enough he could recover on his own. Sure the both added the water muscle and as soon as they stopped they dropped. Skinny little weak boys again, and one got so depressed he quit.

 So was I a "fucking asshole"? maybe, but maybe the kid will think twice or read.


----------



## bjg (Mar 11, 2012)

Waters said:


> Hello, I'm 21 weigh just on 10 stone and I'm 5ft7. I've always been pretty small but quite ripped, I've just bought a 10ml cycle of Sustanon and Deca-Durabolin as most of the people in my gym recommended that to be the best cycle for me. I just wanted more of an opinion as I've heard that I should'nt be taking Sus with decca. I'm not trying to get to big just want to get to around 12 stone. Any information that could help would be appreciated, thanks. (Very new to all this btw)



you are 21 in your peak of muscle growth why do you want to interfere with that and ruin it???
muscles MUST come after years and years of training ..there is no safe  and better substitute for this option.
listen to some good advice here and stop your nonsense. poseidon has some good points here.


----------

